# ti sta bene/ben ti sta



## irene.acler

Hola a todos.
Haciendo referencia a una pregunta que hicieron en el forum Italiano-Inglés, me gustaría saber cómo se puede decir "ti sta bene", "ben ti sta" en español.
Por ejemplo, cuando se le ocurre algo a alguien después de una acción negativa, en italiano se dice "ti sta bene" o "ben ti sta".


----------



## Dudu678

Quizá:

_Te está bien empleado.

-- Atracó el banco pero ¡se le olvidó el dinero!
-- ¡Le está bien empleado!
_ 
Saludos


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, muchas gracias, Dudu!!


----------



## Dudu678

A usted


----------



## irene.acler

Puedes tutearme, eh!


----------



## traduttrice

*TE LO MERECÉS*!
o più colloquiale, in Argentina, ci starebbe benissimo *JOROBÁTE*! o *JODETE*!


----------



## Dudu678

traduttrice said:


> *TE LO MERECÉS*!
> o più colloquiale, in Argentina, ci starebbe benissimo *JOROBÁTE*! o *JODETE*!


Quizá sí más coloquial, pero no sé hasta qué punto más fiel como traducción del original


----------



## traduttrice

Allora TE LO MERECÉS va benissimo.....
guarda che le traduzioni sono fedelissime all'originale


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias a ti también, traduttrice!
Pero tengo una duda, jorobáte tiene el acento sobre la a??


----------



## Xerinola

Hola,
Joróbate, con acento en la "o".
Yo diría: ¡Ya te está bien!"
Tú te lo has ganado /Te lo has ganado a pulso
Te lo mereces/Tu te lo has merecido

Saludos,
X:


----------



## irene.acler

Muchísimas gracias, Xerinola, me has dado muchas opciones interesantes.
Y efectivamente no me sonaba bien el acento sobre la a!


----------



## Xerinola

Figurati! De nada!
¡Aquí estamos!

Un abrazo,
X:


----------



## Dudu678

En los lugares en los que hay voseo y cambio de la forma verbal, como en Argentina, se dice jorobate (acentuando en la a, pero por las reglas ortográficas sin acento gráfico). Así:

_Te lo merecés_ (vos) o _Te lo mereces_ (tú).
_Jorobate_ (vos) o _Joróbate_ (tú).

Y añado a lo que propuso Xerinola:

_Tú te lo has buscado._


----------



## Xerinola

Dudu678 said:


> _Tú te lo has buscado._


  ¡Muy utilizada también!

Saludos,
X:


----------



## traduttrice

irene.acler said:


> Muchísimas gracias, Xerinola, me has dado muchas opciones interesantes.
> Y efectivamente no me sonaba bien el acento sobre la a!


 todo depende... en realidad el error fue mío: en España se pronuncia "joróbate" y en Argentina, "jorobáte".
Para no crearte confusión, te respondo que el acento cae en la O.


----------



## reys

traduttrice said:


> todo depende... en realidad el error fue mío: en España se pronuncia "joróbate" y en Argentina, "jorobáte".
> Para no crearte confusión, te respondo que el acento cae en la O.


 
Añadiría que en Argentina, "jorobate" no llevaría el acento. La sílaba tónica nos indica que ahi lleva el énfasis.

Saludos!


----------



## Dudu678

Dudu678 said:


> En los lugares en los que hay voseo y cambio de la forma verbal, como en Argentina, se dice jorobate (acentuando en la a, pero por las reglas ortográficas sin acento gráfico). Así:
> 
> _Te lo merecés_ (vos) o _Te lo mereces_ (tú).
> _Jorobate_ (vos) o _Joróbate_ (tú).



Efectivamente, reys


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## reys

Dudu678 said:


> Quizá:
> 
> _Te está bien empleado._
> 
> _-- Atracó el banco pero ¡se le olvidó el dinero!_
> _-- ¡Le está bien empleado!_
> 
> Saludos


 
Creo que quedó claro cual sería su traducción, pero como se diría el "ti sta bene" en este caso hablando en tercera persona? Así:

- "Si sta bene" o
- "Gli sta bene" ?

Saludos!


----------



## irene.acler

Dudu, en tercera persona se dice "Gli sta bene!".
"Si sta bene" es una forma que se usa en un contexto completamente distinto, por ejemplo puedes decir: "oggi c'è un bel sole, si sta bene all'aperto!".


----------



## Dudu678

irene.acler said:


> Dudu, en tercera persona se dice "Gli sta bene!".
> "Si sta bene" es una forma que se usa en un contexto completamente distinto, por ejemplo puedes decir: "oggi c'è un bel sole, si sta bene all'aperto!".


Sí, lo sé . _Si sta bene_ se traduce como _se está bien_, muy literal 

Que conste que no lo he preguntado yo


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, perdona!


----------



## reys

irene.acler said:


> Dudu, en tercera persona se dice "Gli sta bene!".
> "Si sta bene" es una forma que se usa en un contexto completamente distinto, por ejemplo puedes decir: "oggi c'è un bel sole, si sta bene all'aperto!".


 


Dudu678 said:


> Sí, lo sé . _Si sta bene_ se traduce como _se está bien_, muy literal
> 
> Que conste que no lo he preguntado yo


 
jajaja... Pregunté yo, Irene. Muchas gracias, me quedó bastante clara la diferencia que imaginaba.

Dudu: Más que literal, el "Si sta bene" tendría una connotación muy distinta a lo que queremos decir.

Saludos!


----------



## irene.acler

Ay Dios mío, perdonad!!! Me he equivocado!! ajajaj
Perdona Dudu, no sé porqué he leído tu nombre en ese post! Bueno, ha sido un día muy difícil también para mí...


----------



## reys

irene.acler said:


> Ay Dios mío, perdonad!!! Me he equivocado!! ajajaj
> Perdona Dudu, no sé porqué he leído tu nombre en ese post! Bueno, ha sido un día muy difícil también para mí...


 
No te preocupes, Irene. Espero mejore tu día. Puedo hacer una última pregunta? Esta frase (ti sta bene) tiene un sentido positivo y negativo? Por ejemplo:

- Mi hanno dato una promozione...
- Ti sta bene!

- Gli hanno scoperto le bugie...
- Gli sta bene!

Gracias y suerte!


----------



## Dudu678

irene.acler said:


> ¡¡¡Ay Dios mío, perdonad!!! ¡¡¡Me he equivocado!! ajajaj
> ¡Perdona Dudu, no sé por qué he leído tu nombre en ese post! Bueno, ha sido un día muy difícil también para mí...



Jejej, no pasa nada, es comprensible 

Todo lo que quería decir es que si sta bene se dice se está bien en español y tiene el mismo sentido:

_Hoy hace bastante sol, se está bien fuera.

--

Ti sta bene_ se le dice a alguien cuando después de hacer algo negativo tiene consecuencias que perjudican al sujeto para denotar la justicia de estas consecuencias.


----------



## irene.acler

reys said:


> No te preocupes, Irene. Espero mejore tu día. Puedo hacer una última pregunta? Esta frase (ti sta bene) tiene un sentido positivo y negativo? Por ejemplo:
> 
> - Mi hanno dato una promozione...
> - Ti sta bene!
> 
> - Gli hanno scoperto le bugie...
> - Gli sta bene
> 
> Gracias y suerte!



Bueno, en general "ti/gli sta bene" no tiene un sentido muy positivo. Pero en el primer ejemplo que has puesto no está bien el uso de este tipo de expresión. En este caso podrías decir: " bene, complimenti" (o algo así). 

Dudu lo ha explicado muy bien:



Dudu678 said:


> _Ti sta bene_ se le dice a alguien cuando después de hacer algo negativo tiene consecuencias que perjudican al sujeto para denotar la justicia de estas consecuencias.


----------



## reys

irene.acler said:


> Bueno, en general "ti/gli sta bene" no tiene un sentido muy positivo. Pero en el primer ejemplo que has puesto no está bien el uso de este tipo de expresión. En este caso podrías decir: " bene, complimenti" (o algo así).
> 
> Dudu lo ha explicado muy bien:


 

Gracias, Irene. Me queda bastante claro y más con la excelente explicación de Dudu, a quien agradezco también.

Grazie ad entrambi! Ci vediamo.


----------



## irene.acler

No hay de qué! Gracias a ti!
Hasta luego!


----------



## BURRITO

En andalucía dirían "¡Toma, ea!"...Ah, e la Vanessa Incontrada diceva sempre "Toma castaña!"...


----------



## irene.acler

BURRITO said:


> En andalucía dirían "¡Toma, ea!"...Ah, e la Vanessa Incontrada diceva sempre "Toma castaña!"...



Es verdad!!! No me acordaba de eso! Gracias


----------

